# KOI, Comets and Ryukin



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This may or may not have been posted before. It is has please point me to the correct thread. If not help would be appreciated. 

I am looking for plants that these buggers won't eat for late night snacks. Any suggestions?:fencing:


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not sure about the Koi but they have a bad rep for trashing plants. In my experience Goldfish will eventually eat anything and everything. Mine, eventually after a few years, ate Java Fern and Anubias, so even the so called hard leaves went down. Oddly enough the pond fish did not seem to overwhelm most of the plants which may have had more to do with the overabundance of light and consequent growth rather than any reluctance on the part of the Goldfish. All outdoor fish seem to really increase their color maybe due to the sun, bugs, algae, perhaps all three or something else.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cliff, thanks for the reply 

I read somewhere that there were plants that "tasted bad" and tended to avoid those. Unfortunately, I can not find that links anymore and was wondering if anyone had any first had success.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

The Goldfish do not seem to eat the Hornwort such that myself and most of my friends have developed a bad attitude towards it. I have been told that the use of a UV filter will get rid of it, but I have not been able to try this yet. Hornwort is a very nice plant if it can be controlled. A small portion will very rapidly grow into a new plant and because the fish do not eat it Hornwort becomes a bit of a problem. Any of the old standby plants usually succumb to Goldfish.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

My goldfish don't bother hardy water lilies (Nymphaea spp.) or cattails and other marginals (Sagittaria, random weeds, etc.) I've had foot-long-plus koi in the pond at times as well and they left well enough alone. Come to think of it, they've never bothered the water hyacinths, either, but those are annuals... I've also read that they'll ignore lotus plants.

Indoor fancy goldfish keepers put Anubias, java ferns, and other tough-leaved plants in with them and report success.

I think some of their bad rep is just that - bad rep. They'll devour any soft stems and small floaters - they _love_ duckweed - but tougher plants are safe enough.


----------



## DCMarathoner (Sep 8, 2008)

My orandas leave my Sagittaria subulatas, various Crypts and Java ferns alone. Hope that helps.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I have most of those already in my tanks  It might be time for a transplant or 2


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hygrophila polysperma

The Ryukin are not eating those!! Will try it in the Koi tank soon


----------

